# WNMG - ????



## Munty Scruntfundle (1 May 2022)

So, Wednesday is new lathe day. First of all, woohoo! Second, balls, I have to learn all about larger inserts!

My little SC4 is being rolled out and in comes the 961v. Larger tools, larger holders, larger everything really. I have a supplier for the small inserts used in the 10-12mm tools, hard steels, stainless, aluminium etc. but I'm taking a step up now to the 16mm and having to learn a load of new stuff. Yes I'll be keeping some of the smaller tools, but generally I'll be using the larger bars.

I know there's a naming convention, but I'm not sure I can use that to size up what I already have.

So, I'm looking for some recommendations for WNMGs and the Diamond and Triangular inserts (Don't know their lettering off hand) for general steel cutting, stainless and aluminium. I'm hoping not to have to stock roughing and finishing inserts, I'm not planning on any 5mm cuts so I'm hoping medium finishing or finishing variants will do. And if you have any recommendations for suppliers happy to ship small quantities that would be great.

Many thanks.


----------



## clogs (1 May 2022)

I beleive there's a small manufacturer in Portugal.....
came highly recomended....sorry cant find the details....
anyway, thats where I'm going next....keeping it local'ish for supplies....
the guy confirms they are cheaper and better than the Swedish variety......
will also ask for wood Carbide inserts....need to make some spears for turning big root blanks......


----------



## Munty Scruntfundle (2 May 2022)

I'm in the UK so neither Portugal or Sweden are very local.


----------



## Spectric (2 May 2022)

Take a look at this, For Sale - Sandvik cutting inserts 16 04 05 R11

I was selling some inserts for metal cutting, any questions just ask.


----------



## ChaiLatte (2 May 2022)

Munty Scruntfundle said:


> I know there's a naming convention, but I'm not sure I can use that to size up what I already have.
> 
> And if you have any recommendations for suppliers happy to ship small quantities that would be great.



Cutwel Tools
APT Cutting Tools
JB Cutting Tools

All are small-order friendly. You might have to ring JB just now as they are revamping their online shop. Cutwel have good info. on the ISO insert codes and ISO holder codes.

Once you know what you want (i.e. second time you order stuff) Jurassic Tools is worth looking at. Zoro Tools can be well-priced (but £20 minimum for free delivery) - sometimes their eBay stuff is better value than buying direct.


----------



## Dalboy (2 May 2022)

A useful chart.


----------



## chaoticbob (3 May 2022)

Woohoo indeed - that's quite a big step up. I can understand your excitement! But I wonder why you feel that because you'll have a bigger lathe you need to move to bigger tooling. I have a lathe of similar capacity to the 961v, though heavier - sure it'll take 16mm tooling, but like you I don't usually need to make 5mm cuts. I have done that with a 10mm HSS knife tool though! If you're just doing general turning 10-12 mm tool holders will be fine with your new machine. If you feel you really must move to 16mm, you can buy toolholders which will take CCMT09 type inserts which you may already have.

A big advantage of having a heavier machine ( though still tiny by industrial standards) is that you can use make better use of carbide tooling by making heavier cuts and much faster feeds than you can with HSS. They cut in different ways.

I'd say that you should experiment on the new machine with the tooling you've already got and see how it goes before buying new stuff. You may well find that the rigidity of the toolpost is more limiting than the rigidity of the insert holder.

When first I became a father I filled a room with stuff in anticipation of the new arrival. A lot of it of it was unnecessary. Beginner's mistake. Same thing with machine tools I suppose. See how it goes and buy when needed. Good luck, and enjoy.
Bob


----------



## jonn (3 May 2022)

Munty Scruntfundle said:


> So, Wednesday is new lathe day. First of all, woohoo! Second, balls, I have to learn all about larger inserts!
> 
> My little SC4 is being rolled out and in comes the 961v. Larger tools, larger holders, larger everything really. I have a supplier for the small inserts used in the 10-12mm tools, hard steels, stainless, aluminium etc. but I'm taking a step up now to the 16mm and having to learn a load of new stuff. Yes I'll be keeping some of the smaller tools, but generally I'll be using the larger bars.
> 
> ...


I get my inserts via Aliexpress, and am really chuffed about them. Quality good/very good, price very competitive. I bought these among many others wnmg 080408 iscar - Buy wnmg 080408 iscar with free shipping on AliExpress
And although I practise BDS when it comes to israel, I got some like these Iscar inserts. Also got some inserts for very hard steel, select 'Hardness': 10.76US $ 28% OFF|Kakarot Wwlnr2020 Wwlnr2525 Wwlnr3232 External Turning Tool Holder Wnmg Carbide Inserts Wwlnr Lathe Bar Cnc Cutting Tools Set - Turning Tool - AliExpress
Since most of these are made in China anyway, why pay more? Just order early because delivery time can be a couple of months. I love small packets in the mail, so I check out regularly what possibly could be useful.


----------



## sploo (3 May 2022)

Dalboy said:


> A useful chart.


That's a very useful diagram. Is there a higher resolution version available (from where ever you got it)?


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2022)

sploo said:


> That's a very useful diagram. Is there a higher resolution version available (from where ever you got it)?



If you go to MSC website and down load their catalogue it is in the turning tool section that is where I got it from


----------



## Munty Scruntfundle (3 May 2022)

Thanks for all the information folks, all very interesting. There are some companies I already use here and a few I haven't so I'll be giving them a call.

I shall indeed be keeping the smaller tooling, everything else will be going, but I've acquired some nice small tooling over the last year I've had the lathe which I'm definitely keeping hold of.

There are three reasons for wanting the larger tooling, the ability to take larger cuts when needed, the extra rigidity a larger tool should give, and simply the experience. Ok-ish 16mm tools are pretty cheep so why not have a go. 

I'll post back with experiences of trying to locate small quantities when I have them. (Smiley face)


----------



## Dalboy (5 May 2022)

I found this well worth watching for those that want to understand insert selection Insert explained


----------

